# [KDE4.4.5-Openoffice 3.2.1] Openoffice y los acentos (sol.)

## ferchus

Hola compañeros de la comunidad de gentoo

Hace porquito instale gentoo y hasta hoy he venido resolviendo todos los problemas que se han presentado gracias a los muchos documentos y variadas respuestas que se dan aquí. Sin embrago no he encontrado ninguna información acerca de porque no me funcionan los acentos en openoffice.

Lo que me pasa puntualmente es que cuando intento poner un acento ya sea al derecho ´ , invertido ` (como en francés) o la diéresis ¨ (como cuando escribimos pingüino) y no me los escribe ni solos ni con las palabras.

Ya he probado en otros programas y solo en open office parece fallar, además graciosamente el auto-corrector arregla los problemas de los acentos y por ahora me he estado ayudando con la herramienta para insertar símbolos.

Desde ya muchas graciasLast edited by ferchus on Sat Jan 08, 2011 9:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

¿Puedes decirnos algún/os programas en los que si te funcione bien el teclado?

----------

## ferchus

Me anda bien en firefox, GIMP, Kwrite, Konqueror, Kopete, Kate... bueno, no tengo muchos más programas instalados.

Muchas gracias por responder  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Con qué USE construíste openoffice?

```
equery uses openoffice

equery uses openoffice-bin
```

----------

## ferchus

 *Quote:*   

> [ Searching for packages matching openoffice... ]
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> 
> [ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> [ Searching for packages matching openoffice-bin... ]
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> 
> [ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]
> ...

 

----------

## quilosaq

Comprueba que en openoffice/Herramientas/Opciones/Idioma/Idioma para/Esquema local/ tengas seleccionado español.

----------

## ferchus

Comprobado, sigue sin funcionar incluso utilizando otros tipos de castellano.

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué te devuelve el comando locale?

----------

## ferchus

```
locale
```

 *Quote:*   

> LANG=
> 
> LC_CTYPE="POSIX"
> 
> LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"
> ...

 

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que tienes las locales sin configurar o se te han desconfigurado. Mira la guía Configurando localización en Gentoo Linux para configurar correctamente tus locales y emerge de nuevo openoffice.

----------

## ferchus

Bueno, intentare configurar las locales, algo que aún no he hecho y emerge el open office creo que todo me llevará unas 72 hs.

Luego te cuento el resultado.

Muchas gracias por todo   :Wink: 

----------

## ferchus

Bueno, he configurado los locales y ya se ha resuelto todo sin necesidad de emerge

Muchas gracias por todo  :Smile: 

----------

